# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Aydın Doğan Kimdir?

## ceyda

46a_a3b5d.jpg
Aydın Doğan Türk işadamı.

Erzurumun Hasankale köyünden Gümüşhane'nin Kelkit ilçesine göç eden bir aileden olup Lise öğrenimini Erzincan'da tamamlamıştır. Üniversite eğitimine daha sonra Marmara Üniversitesi olan İstanbul Yüksek İktisat ve Ticaret Mektebi'nde devam etmiş ancak bu okulu bitirememiştir.

1958 yılında kendi şirketini kuran Doğan, ilk yıllarında nakliyecilik, müteahhitlik, lastik, bisiklet, radyo, ticari araç, iş ve inşaat makinaları tüccarlığı yapmıştır. İlk ortaklığını İstanbul Yahudi tüccarları ile yaptı. 1970 yılına kadar da zahirecilik ve ecza depoculuğu ile uğraştı. Bir kaç kez iflas etmesine rağmen yükselmeyi yeniden başarmıştır.

Erzincanlı Salih Erkan ile ortaklık kurmuştur. İkisi eski belediye başkanı Refik Aras'la birlikte Erzincan'da halka açık olarak esnafın birlikteliği ile kurulan Ersanlı A.Ş. Entegre et tesisinin çoğunluk hisselerini ele geçirip Libya şirketine satmıştır.

Koç ailesinin bayiliğini ve İnan Kıraç'ın desteğini alarak başarılı oldu. 1974'den sonra da İstanbul Ticaret Odası Meclis ve Yönetim Kurulu Üyeliği'nden sonra Türkiye Odalar ve Borsalar Birliği Yönetim Kurulu Üyeliği yapmıştır.

Medya sektörüne 1989 yılında Milliyet Gazetesi'ni satın alarak girmiş, Türkiye Gazete Sahipleri Sendikası Başkanı olmuştur. Kurduğu Doğan Medya Grubu ile, Posta, Hürriyet, Milliyet, Radikal, Fanatik, Referans, Gözcü ve Turkish Daily News gazetelerini; ayrıca Kanal D, Star TV, CNN Türk'ün de içinde bulunduğu 21 televizyon kanalını bünyesine katmıştır. İş dünyası içerisinde medya patronluğu yapan ilk iş adamıdır.

Bunların yanı sıra; Petrol Ofisi şirketini de holding bünyesine katmıştır. 1998 yılında medyada daha yetenekli elemanlar yetiştirebilmek için Aydın Doğan Anadolu İletişim Meslek Lisesini açtı. Medya Holding bünyesinde de 50'nin üzerinde şirketin sahibidir.

----------

